# Livebearing Tank



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, i have a video of my live bearer tank (yes there are tetra that i know are not live bearers along with my pleco) i would like to know if any one can tell me how far along my platy are and if my swords are even preg. Please respond on the thread and not comment on the vid. >.<


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=omqvP3W6eLk


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Its extremely difficult to tell. It would be easier if I knew what they looked like without breeding males in the tank, but even then it is difficult. It looks like a few might be gravid (fish dont get pregnant), but its hard to tell.

Also, female swordtails look almost identical to platys. The camera moves too much for me to identify which ones are swordtails and which are platys.

Don't worry though, with the rocks and the plants, you are bound to see a fry or two once in a while, although the tank is fairly heavily stocked, and the adults are very likely to eat most of them.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a fry tank, if needed and i have a breeding trap, so its less likely for the females to eat the fry, and the sword tails are the solid orange ones.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The swords did not look gravid. Are there any male swordtails in there?


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

the last sword i showed was a male (the one with the Actual Sword Tail)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't notice him.


----------

